# help! 95 nissan altima can not start



## realsignal (Mar 5, 2005)

yesterday evening, my 95 nissan altima (auto transmission) can not start.
I tried several times. 
then, I press the oil pedal and start it, then it starts.

could you tell me what's problem with it?

thank you


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

realsignal said:


> I press the oil pedal and start it, then it starts.



?????????????


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

When was the last time you had a tune up i.e. replaced the air and fuel filters, spark plugs, and cap and rotor?

Troy


----------

